# dungeoness crab



## angel101 (Sep 5, 2004)

my buddy just got home from fishing on the west coast, brought me some crab, we always just steam and dip in butter . but would like to try somthing differnt this time any ideas?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 5, 2004)

try differnt types on dips?


----------



## angel101 (Sep 5, 2004)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> try differnt types on dips?


do you have any tried and true I'm not a big fan on dips but open for suggestions.


----------

